# Wan't to upgrade- Help



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

This is the cage my two females are in now...










I don't think its big enough for three and I just rescued a male, who im going to fix and add to the group. Do you think this cage could be big enough for three? Hopefully the bars arnt to far apart and its wider than it looks.










Or can anyone tell me how big a cage for 3 should be? 

Any links to good cages big enough for that many?

Thanks! :wink:


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

heres a link to a website that you can plug in your dimensions and it tells you how many rats can fit.
http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/habitat/cagecalculator/

its pretty nifty.  

your girl's cage looks a tad bit empty. do they have any hammocks and toys?

you can also probably take the bottom off of your girl's cage and attach it with zip ties on top of the other one for a bigger cage.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

It said it will fit two, but I think once I add the levels and hammocks it will be fine for three. :wink: 

Oh I know their cage is like really empty. Im going to get hammocks and toys once I figure out their new cage.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I think the cage the girls are in is big enough for three. Could you measure it and tell me the exact size? Then I and everyone else can know for sure. :wink:


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

The girls cage is 20 inchs long and 24 inches high, 14 across. It says on that website it can only fit one but I think it fits two fine.

I'm just gonna sell the other cage and buy a bigger one. Anyone know of any good cages that fit three?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Cage calculators are very generous with space. A cage with the dimensions of 20"x24"x14" really IS only large enough to hold one rat. You need something much larger. For a nice spacious cage, check out Martinscages.com - the R-695 (powder coated) is best.

Also - I highly suggest getting some more toys and hidey houses. Only one house isn't enough. Rats need mental stimulation.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Well you see from all my years of owning rats ive been doing it old style. Small cage, not alot of toys or anything. They are just rodents. Thats what I used to think. But now im learning how smart they are and they are kind of like really small dogs. :wink: So im gonna get lots of toys and upgrade to a nice cage.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Glad to hear you getting smart about rat care!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

twilight said:


> Well you see from all my years of owning rats ive been doing it old style. Small cage, not alot of toys or anything. They are just rodents. Thats what I used to think. But now im learning how smart they are and they are kind of like really small dogs. :wink: So im gonna get lots of toys and upgrade to a nice cage.


All animals need toys and environmental stimuli - even mice, gerbils, and hamsters. No matter what the animal, a lot of care needs to be put into maintaining a healthy and active lifestyle.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm very aware of that now


----------

